# r33 conversion on 240sx



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

does anyone know if and where i can find a r33 front end conversion for my 95 240sx with headlights fenders ect...??

is it possinle to do?

if so im me at [email protected] 

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## L337_R34 (Oct 23, 2008)

go to Body kits | Car Body Kits for Ford, Honda, Chevy, Mitsubishi, Pontiac-


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thanks for resurrecting a thread from a million years ago.


----------

